# معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب



## قبطى بحق (19 أبريل 2010)

*معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*

*معجزة للعذراء في كنيسة المصدار 

*
​
إليك الورد يا مريم  عمان - الأردن 






خاص وحصري بموقع الحكمة نت من قلب الحدث حسام حداد: أمس السبت الموافق 17\04\2010 و في الكنيسة الأم "كنيسة يسوع الملك المصدار- الأردن" و نحو الساعة السادسة مساءاً ذهبت ثلاث فتيات إلى الراهبة الأخت روز ليطلبن منها الصلاة داخل الكنيسة هؤلاء الفتيات ذوي الصف الرابع اللواتي نشأن في أُسرٍ مسيحيةٍ مُلتزمةٍ لم يعلمن أن الشمعة التي أضاؤها للعذراء مريم ستُقبل مِن أياديهم ، فبعد أن صلوا و أضاؤا الشموع رأين باقة من الورد على الأرض أمام تمثال السيدة العذراء فقررن سريعاً أن يُقدمنها كعربون حُبٍ إلى العذراء و يضعنها في يدها و لقُصرِ قامتهما و لإرتفاع التمثال عنهما قررت الطفلة سيلينا صويص حًمل صديقتها لورين مالك حداد لتضع باقة الورد الإصطناعية في يد العذراء ، عند حملها شعرت سيلينا أن هناك من يحمل عنها صديقتها و لا تشعر بأي تعب فرأت الطفلات أن تمثال السيدة العذراء قد انحنى و مسك بيد الطفلة لورين و أخذت العذراء الورد من يديها و أعادتها بسلام إلى الأرض. في هذه الأثناء الطفلة الثالثة التي كانت برفقتهما شاهدت التمثال وهو ينحني ليمسك يد صديقتها و يأخذ الورد فذعرت مما شاهدت و بدأت بالصراخ بأعلى صوتها جارية نحو الراهبة التي كانت تصلي بدورها في الكنيسة بعيداً عنهن سامعة صوت زلزلة في أرجاء الكنيسة متزامناً مع صراخ الفتاة، فركضت لتتحقق مما يحدث فذهلت مما رأت و خاصة وجود الباقة بيد السيدة العذراء برغم ارتفاع التمثال مقارنة بطول الطفلات بجوارها و لقد أخبرت الراهبة كاهن الرعية بما حدث ليأتي مسرعا و يتحقق بدوره من الحدث و سؤال البنات عن ذلك .

*رجاء محبة .. يُرجى الإشارة لرابط الموقع عند نسخ المواد التحريرية التى يرصدها موقع شبكة الرصد الإخبارى  Coptreal *
​
http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=32839


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*

معجزه حلوة اوى ميرسيه ع الخبر


----------



## املا (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*

للعلم التمثال كان قبلا بيد مفتوحه 
و ظاهر بالصوره انه اليد مسكره و هاي دليل على صحه المعجزه 

ثانيا اللي بيشوف مكان التمثال يعرف انه من المستحيل على اي طفل الوصول اليه لعلو التمثال


----------



## antonius (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*

انا رايحها الكنيسة هذي....
خبر رائع...


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2010)

*معجزة جميلة للسيدة العذراء بالأردن*

* فى يوم السبت الموافق 17\04\2010 و في الكنيسة الأم "كنيسة يسوع الملك المصدار- الأردن" و نحو الساعة السادسة مساءاً ذهبت ثلاث فتيات إلى الراهبة الأخت روز ليطلبن منها الصلاة داخل الكنيسة 
هؤلاء الفتيات ذوي الصف الرابع اللواتي نشأن في أُسرٍ مسيحيةٍ مُلتزمةٍ لم يعلمن أن الشمعة التي أضاؤها للعذراء مريم ستُقبل مِن أياديهم، فبعد أن صلوا و أضاؤا الشموع رأين باقة من الورد على الأرض أمام تمثال السيدة العذراء فقررن سريعاً أن يُقدمنها كعربون حُبٍ إلى العذراء و يضعنها في يدها 
ولقُصرِ قامتهم و لإرتفاع التمثال عنهم قررت الطفلة سيلينا صويص حًمل صديقتها لورين مالك حداد لتضع باقة الورد الإصطناعية في يد العذراء، عند حملها شعرت سيلينا أن هناك من يحمل عنها صديقتها و لا تشعر بأي تعب 
رأت الطفلتات أن تمثال السيدة العذراء قد انحنى وأمسك بيد الطفلة لورين و أخذت العذراء الورد من يديها و أعادتها بسلام إلى الأرض. 
في هذه الأثناء شاهدت الطفلة الثالثة التي كانت برفقتهما التمثال وهو ينحني ليمسك يد صديقتها ويأخذ الورد فذعرت مما شاهدت و بدأت بالصراخ بأعلى صوتها وجريت نحو الراهبة التي كانت تصلي بدورها في الكنيسة بعيداً عنهن سامعة صوت زلزلة في أرجاء الكنيسة متزامناً مع صراخ الفتاة، فركضت لتتحقق مما يحدث فذهلت مما رأت و خاصة وجود الباقة بيد السيدة العذراء برغم ارتفاع التمثال مقارنة بطول الطفلات بجوارها 
أخبرت الراهبة كاهن الرعية بما حدث فأتي مسرعا و تحقق بدوره من الحدث و سأل البنات عن ذلك .


منقول




​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة جميلة للسيدة العذراء بالأردن*

[YOUTUBE]kWUO8HHs0LY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alcrusader (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة جميلة للسيدة العذراء بالأردن*

الله معنا و حتى في أصعب الأوقات...


----------



## MATTEW (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*



للابد مؤمن قال:


> ياريت بس فيديو للمعجزة الحلوة دى عشان تبقى دليل قاطع لكل مكذب
> 
> أحسن تبقى زى الظهورات كده
> 
> ...



*حضرتك مسلم و لا مسيحي 

علشان واضح من كلامك  انك مش مسيحي 

*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*

*مش حاجة غريبة عن امى العدراء​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*

طبعا طول ما بنتكلم عن الصور و التماثيل لازم المسلمين يعايبوا و يسخروا و يتريقوا


----------



## mossslim (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> طبعا طول ما بنتكلم عن الصور و التماثيل لازم المسلمين يعايبوا و يسخروا و يتريقوا


كلام صحيح ، ولكن اين الدليل على حدوث هذه المعجزة :t9:


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*



mossslim قال:


> كلام صحيح ، ولكن اين الدليل على حدوث هذه المعجزة :t9:



*الموضوعات هنا خبرية وليست حوارية

إن كان الموضوع لا يروقك ....................... تنح عنه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*



mossslim قال:


> كلام صحيح ، ولكن اين الدليل على حدوث هذه المعجزة :t9:


 
علي فكره لا تصطاد في الميه العكره يا اخ مسلم مش معني اني ليا ماخذ علي شئ معين يبقي دا ماخذ عالدين ككل

افتكر واضح

سلام


----------



## MATTEW (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> طبعا طول ما بنتكلم عن الصور و التماثيل لازم المسلمين يعايبوا و يسخروا و يتريقوا



*هههههههههه خليهم يعملم اللي عايزينه ا لأن اسلامهم مفلس معجزيا 

هاتيلي معجزه واحده ( مش متفبركه ) عندهم حصلت 


:t9:
*


----------



## BITAR (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*

*السلام لك يا مريم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*

بركه صلوات ام النور فلتكن مع جميعنا 
شكرا على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة عجيبة للعذراء فى كنيسة المصدار الاردنية . تمثال العذراء مريم ينحنى ليحمل طفلة صغيرة فى مشهد عجيب*



بركة صلوات ام النور

شكراااااااا جزيلا للخبر

سلام المسيح معك


----------

